
Ask HN: What API provider do you use to take e-checks? - wonderwonder
Using PHP as development language. Both individual and subscriptions. I already use Stripe to handle credit cards. I don&#x27;t want to use Stripe for ACH as it appears there is a $500 &#x2F; month fee.
======
felisml
Check out bill.com, I know several people happily using it for client billing
(including for recurring payments).

------
gregjor
authorize.net, Braintree

------
bdibs
PayPal / Braintree

